

A Theory Of Everything - bluishgreen
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2007/11/14/scisurf114.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox

======
rms
This is terrible journalism and the subject of the article doesn't claim to
have a complete Theory of Everything. He is working on it. In his theory he
postulates that this shape is important in the universe and that makes a lot
of sense to me. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E8_polytope> is the highest
dimensional regular polytope.

